# DK General Lee?



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about this ride? if so, any thoughts, comments?

Thanks,
Dory


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

i heard this thing kicks ass for how much it is.....its a really good deal i say get it!


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

DK's are hard to beat for the money. I have DK Dayton. Nice bike, but a bit heavy. I've knocked a few pounds off by replacing the heavy bars, seat, and seatpost.

The General Lees are pretty nice for the price. They are heavy (built like tank) and I think a lot of people ditch the Wal Mart graphics.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

i had the 20" version of the General Lee a long time ago and liked it a ton, but it was super small so i got rid of it. the 24" version, i have no time on but for the price i would say you can't really beat it.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Yea i just dont like the idea of riding a ridged.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

a gl will probaly be my next bike, ive been wantin a bmx but dont want somin too small, so 24 is perfect. 


and just wonderin, how much wieght could you drop offa gl?


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Its not actualy a BMX bike appearently. SOunds like its pretty light.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I have one, its pretty weird. I like it a lot for park (I have the 24") I mean for 250.00 its a lot of fun to toy around on. BMXers really tend to hate it, complaining about how they had to change a lot of parts. but its been perfectly fine for me. I tried putting my Stance static on there. felt a little too odd. so I swiched back to rigid. its great for park. DJ/street ...my P. does better.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

well i havnt got 850 to spend on a p, so... matt wants to sell me his Marz DJ comp to put on it, think that'll help?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

=ChrisB= said:


> well i havnt got 850 to spend on a p, so... matt wants to sell me his Marz DJ comp to put on it, think that'll help?


I'm not so sure that would be a good idea. my stance is very small, and has a lot of sag. so when I stand I have like... 70mm of useable travel. the DJ comp is quite a bit taller than a stance. if you dont mind running the fork super plush, you might be able to pull it off. but if you do ger it. see how you like it rigid. I've been haveing quite a bit of fun with mine just stock. just keeping it as a super cheap no bells and whistles kind of bike.


----------



## LS1 Brent (Mar 21, 2005)

i had the 20" dk general lee for a lonnnng time. I sold it and got myself a standard sta500 with all different kinds of parts... that thing blew the general lee out of the water.


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

Ive got a 24" gl. Sweet bike for the price. I havent got to ride it alot yet cause its winter here now. It is heavy but if your coming from a fully geared 26 jumper its lighter than thoes for sure. Dont put a fork on it. I was thinking along the same lines b4 I got it but now I can see the geometry is all wrong for suspension. Check out the dk xenia. Pretty much a gl setup for a fork and disc, ss. I saw some younger kid tearing it up on one at rays on saturday. Its a little more than the gl but if disc and suspension is what you want I recommend it. Although you can then go and get a p1 for 100-200 more. Unfortunatly I dont think there is a cheap alternative to a ss suspension disc bike. Either spend the money or go get a rigid like i did.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Hmmm... its either the GL or the Yakuza 05 or 06 Chimparra


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

*Action SHots?*

Does anyone have any action shots of the GL?


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

chris why do you have to have annother bike right now? Save up and get a nicer p series bike or sumtin, it makes no sence to spend your money on something you will just **** up by putting a fork on it.


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Why buy another crappy bike?


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey dont knock it till ya ride it. Its a nice bike besides the crap rims on it. Oh and pleez dont try to put a fork on it--bad idea. The bike is great how it is.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

chris-

why are you so afraid of riding rigid...explain your theory on how it isnt' a BMX bike?


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

ebfreerider510 said:


> chris-
> 
> why are you so afraid of riding rigid...explain your theory on how it isnt' a BMX bike?


Probably because suspension partially compensates for a lack of skill.  And it is definitely a BMX bike.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Save a little dough, and be patient. Keep an eye on ebay, I got a mosh cruiser frame for $40 that way. Buy a decent wheelset and you are nearly there.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

ya, if i were u, dont get it ... actually, what bikes do u have? bec if u dint have a dj/urban bike yet..get a 26 jumper hardtail ..im getting the 07 P.1


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah we know you're getting the P1, any more threads you'd like to spam saying 
"i'm gettin a p1"

Honestly *Lay off it, we all know what bike you're getting because of the many threads you have hijacked and the many ones you have created!*


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Vinny A said:


> Yeah we know you're getting the P1, any more threads you'd like to spam saying
> "i'm gettin a p1"
> 
> Honestly *Lay off it, we all know what bike you're getting because of the many threads you have hijacked and the many ones you have created!*


word .... :thumbsup:


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Double word. Hmm.... Maybe I'll get a P series... I tryed one out at the local SPezialized dealer and liked it, wich is wierd cause I usualy dont like specialized.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Just save up so you can open up your options. If you really want as 24" the Nemesis Projects simply cant be beat, although they are 6ish for a frame.

The USB Molly is also a great bike if you can live without disc breaks.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

iron1 said:


> Why buy another crappy bike?


I am going to assume that you are talking about the aniki? And if you are, have you ever ridden one? If not, then go buy one and find out its a badass bike for $550. If you have, your a retard.

Anyways yea I guess I'll just get a 26 inch hardtail and shred on that.


----------



## spinwax (Dec 21, 2006)

ontario_bike said:


> ya, if i were u, dont get it ... actually, what bikes do u have? bec if u dint have a dj/urban bike yet..get a 26 jumper hardtail ..im getting the 07 P.1


Ontario, what kind of bike is it you want? I can't for the life of me remeber. Why are you keeping it such a big secret? LOL 

BTW, back on topic. The GL looks pretty solid. IMHO, it seems like a pretty strong deal for under 300.00 bux. An acquaintance of mine purchased one for his son. The welds and overall quality seem up to par with bikes a few hundred dollars more. From what everyone says, the wheels are about the only thing that will need replacing ASAP. I would at least run them till they tacoed (is that a word? LOL) What does a good 24" wheel set run (400.-650. or so Im guessing)?

Good Luck on your search ChrisB. :thumbsup:


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

I have been rocking a DK GL since June 2006. So far I have had to replace the fork, the bars and the tires. By choice I replaced the cranks, pedals, headset and seat post, simply becuase they were all ultra-low-end-taiwanese OEM junk. My $250 bike has now cost me about $670... Btw, the wheels so far have been just fine.

Also, the GL is most definitely a BMX bike. 20" riders who give you **** for riding a 24" are just idiots. Any 20" rider worth a damn is down with anyone who can ride well or is really into riding.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

hahaahahaha .... well, it actually looks pretty sweet. I would get the 24". Looks pretty sweet and at a good price. I think it would turn out weird if u tries to put suspension on it though ... is this the one your talking about?


----------

